# Old Elgin Bicycle



## Tilt (Oct 31, 2014)

I picked up this old Elgin and wondering if anyone can furnish any info on it like a model or year.  It is very dirty from being in a barn for a long time but think it will clean up.  Can't seem to stop looking at it...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2014)

looks to be a 1938


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 31, 2014)

I concur, and yours is a Westfield made Elgin. You are missing the aluminum reflector that goes on the bracket on the rear fender, these were lightweight and are always either ripped or gone. Lucky for you I happen to have one  PM me for info if you're interested. Looks like a nice complete original bike, lucky find! Check here on threads about cleaning it up, and bringing some color back out.

Darcie


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 12, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> I concur, and yours is a Westfield made Elgin. ...
> Darcie




This one's a Murray-built bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 12, 2014)

Westfield had the dog leg crank arm which this has also has the Westfield rear brace for the reflector on the fender and the strait seat tube shows its Westfield

Nick. 



rustjunkie said:


> This one's a Murray-built bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 12, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Westfield had the dog leg crank arm which this has also has the Westfield rear brace for the reflector on the fender and the strait seat tube shows its Westfield
> 
> Nick.




Thanks, Nick, this one's a Murray. Unique rear dropouts and fork, different tank, Electro-forged head- and seat-tube area, not all seat tubes were curved, many had dog-leg cranks. Pressed-steel fender braces (Westfield were riveted flat steel). Check out Mercury bikes pre-WWII here and on google.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's a 1938 Westfield Elgin, check the fender braces and frame construction:





and a 1940, curved seat tube, braces, frame construction:


----------



## rockabillyjay (Nov 12, 2014)

Murray built for sure


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 12, 2014)

Agreed...Murray built, I had one just like it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 12, 2014)

Sears had similar accoutrements and painting schemes between both Westfield and Murray to be consistent with the catalog and a single model.
Look at the smooth headtube joints, distinctively Murray.
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks guys for the info, I was under the impression only the Westfield made bikes had those reflectors. :eek:

Darcie


----------



## rickyd (Nov 17, 2014)

*Could*

not have said it better myself. Rick


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 17, 2014)

rickyd said:


> not have said it better myself. Rick




I was going to say it like this but I thought it might be a little over the top.

[video=youtube;V3y3QoFnqZc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3y3QoFnqZc[/video]


----------

